# kindle Fire HD 7 won't connect to wifi



## jtorealtor

I have a new kindle fire hd 7 that won't connect to wifi. This is a replacement kindle, my other kindle fire worked fine with my home router. I can see the internet connections and am putting in the correct password, all other devices are connected with this password, but typically it errors out with "authentication failed". I can sometimes see "obtaining IP address" and saw it connect momentarily but then the connection was dropped. I did contact the router manufacturer and confirmed that I was in fact using the correct passwords. When I contacted Amazon they told me to contact my ISP provider. I have not done that, it seems to me that the problem is with the kindle not the internet connection or the router since all other devices seem to be working fine.I then brought the kindle to work and tried to connect to the wireless there. Same problem as at home but no connection at all, not even momentarily. Since I had not downloaded anything to this kindle I did a reset to factory settings just in case someone had changed something somewhere along the way. This did not help. Thank you for your assistance with this problem.


----------



## TerryNet

What is the router using for wireless mode and for encryption? Does it have WPS and, if so, is that enabled or disabled?

Have you tried yet with encryption disabled?


----------



## jtorealtor

It is encrypted with WPA, WPS, and others. How do you disable the encryption?


----------



## TerryNet

Try without WPS.



> How do you disable the encryption?


Set the Encryption (or Security) Mode to 'none' or 'off' or similar, preferably while connected by ethernet.


----------

